# Rick Garg



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 17, 2016)

It is with much sadness to report that Rick Garg, (RickG) passed away today following a heart attack at Centurion Golf Club on August 7th.
 News of his illness was kept off the forum at the request of his wife

Rick was a Forum Stalwart, a great friend a very good golfer and a nicer bloke you could not wish to meet. His work with Richart has raised thousands of pounds for Help 4 Heroes.

This is a very sad day indeed, he will be sorely missed and our thoughts are with his family at this time

Karen has asked that this message be posted

" It is with immense sadness that I write to inform you that Rick Garg, my wonderful husband and Jodieâ€™s very special Daddy passed away today following a heart attack whilst playing golf at the Centurion on Sunday 7th August. Despite exemplary care from the wonderful NHS staff at Harefield Hospital there was nothing more that could be done.

Funeral arrangements will be announced soon."


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2016)

Absolutely gutted, very very sad news and I'm stuck for words.

RIP mate x


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2016)

The golf courses will be missing one of the kindest nicest man you will ever meet - very sad news - RIP Rick , thoughts with the family , you will not be forgotten


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 17, 2016)

Very, very sad news, without a doubt one the best guys I've met through the forum, always a laugh and had some great stories, 
RIP Rick, thoughts are with his family at this sad time.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 17, 2016)

Absolutely gutted, a cracking bloke and someone I am glad to have known.
You will be missed mate.

X


----------



## Crow (Aug 17, 2016)

That's tragic.

A great guy.

I'm also lost for words.


----------



## Toad (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear, great bloke and a good laugh. 
RIP Rick


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 17, 2016)

that's terrible news. RIP Rick.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 17, 2016)

very sad news, and thoughts go out to the family and friends that there will  be the support to find the strength to celebrate the life of a good man


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 17, 2016)

Very sad news, still struggling to come to terms with it, golfed with Rick often over the years, always found him to be a true gentleman and full of laughter. My thoughts go out to Ricks Wife & Daughter. 

Rest in Peace Rick :fore:


----------



## GB72 (Aug 17, 2016)

I am in absolute shock. Rick was a true gent, great company on the course and off. A nicer bloke you could never wish to meet.

A truely sad loss.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 17, 2016)

A real character & great guy who had time for everyone & anyone....   a true gent who went, living life to the full......  RIP Rick ... thoughts & condolences to his family


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 17, 2016)

Don't know him personally, but believe your spirit lives on in the memory of others.

From the looks of it his spirit will be around for a while. 

Rest in peace Rick.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 17, 2016)

Sad news. RIP.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2016)

Utterly tragic news, one of the nicest guys you could ever want to play golf with, have a meal or beer with. Thoughts are with his wife and daughter. RIP Rick


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 17, 2016)

RIP Rick,  you will be missed.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Shocked and speechless. RIP Rick


----------



## LIG (Aug 17, 2016)

Terrible news.

Rest In Peace, Rick.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 17, 2016)

What...? Can't believe this.

One of life's good guys. Couldn't have been more welcoming when I came down to H4H a couple of years ago.

RIP Rick. I'm glad to have met you.


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2016)

Says everything when I only met him a couple of times but he was one of the nicest blokes you could meet had the pleasure of playing at centurion with him and only spoke to him a few weeks ago, such a shock RIP Rick,


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 17, 2016)

Devastated! Rick was down to play in our three ball today at South Herts. We all deeply missed him being there. Dark days. 

Our thoughts go out to Rick's wife & young daughter. RIP Rick


----------



## simplyme (Aug 18, 2016)

Terrible news 

RIP Rick and prayers are with your family at this difficult time


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 18, 2016)

Just desperately sad. I don't have adequate words but have shed a few tears over this. A great guy who made a lasting impression on all of us who knew him however briefly. 

Condolences to his family. RIP Rick x


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2016)

Been hoping and praying for better news...RIP mate. Condolences to Karen and Jodie...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 18, 2016)

Rick was as nicer person as you'd ever wish to meet. I'm absolutely shocked to read this sad sad news. I feel for his family and friends and just can't believe that we'll not see him again at a forum meet RIP Rick


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 18, 2016)

Such sad news.

Met him just the once, a while ago, but even somewhere like here on the forum, his character just shone through. I can only think that for him to be called so early, God must be in some need of a helper.

RIP and may the family find the necessary strength...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2016)

Absolutely gutted. Tragic, tragic news.
One of lifes gentlemen.
You will be sorely missed Rick.
RIP mate.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Aug 18, 2016)

Had the pleasure of playing with Rick at my first Forum meet at Blackmoor. He was warm, friendly, generous and funny. His work for the H4H days was amazing. What a tragic loss.


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2016)

I've struggled for a week with a moment never with him out of my thoughts, I'm proud to have had him as a friend, I knew him before I came onto GM and we only played together on the Saturday when he travelled up to my invitation day, the tears are flowing as I write this. 

RIP Rick

Thoughts are with Karen & Jodie.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2016)

I can only echo what everyone else has said; great guy and a great golfer, never anything less than fantastic company on or off the course and did great work with richart for H4H.  He will be very much missed, my sympathies to his family.

RIP Rick.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2016)

Utterly devastated to hear this news. To me Rick was the epitome of a passionate golfer and a wonderful guy to be around. Quite simply Rick was one of the greatest forumers ever to post here. I remember our night with a bunch of forumers watching the miracle at Medinah at Gainsborough, the Benross Be Our Tour Pro final and of course the H4H days. From everyone at GM our heartfelt condolences to Rick's family and friends. 
Rick Garg. GM Forum Legend. RIP


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2016)

Very sad news
Thoughts are with Karen & Jodie. 						
RIP Rick


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2016)

Its been a tense week and this is the worst news possible.
A top bloke in every respect.
Condolences to Karen and Jodie..
I'm so sad I have no more words...


----------



## User20205 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm in shock reading this. What a top man Rick was. He'll be missed by everyone that ever met him.


----------



## El Bandito (Aug 18, 2016)

RIP Rick.


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2016)

Deeply shocked at this devastating news, a real gem of a man and one of life's true gentleman. 

RIP Rick


----------



## wookie (Aug 18, 2016)

Gutted to read this.  What a top bloke. RIP mate and heart goes out to your family


----------



## Robobum (Aug 18, 2016)

Such very sad news.

RIP my friend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2016)

Absolutely gutted and upset. One of the best guys I've ever shared a golf course with. Lovely person, great wit, great golfer and forum legend. Very sad day. RIP Rick


----------



## JT77 (Aug 18, 2016)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family, very sad news. RIP Rick.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 18, 2016)

Devastating news.  You'll not meet a nicer guy than Rick and his amazing work with Richard on H4H really typifies what kind of gentleman he was.  Generous and welcoming, absolutely nuts about golf and rarely without a smile on his face- but it's his humour and story-telling prowess that might just be remembered and missed the most.  

God bless, Rick and my thoughts are with his family and everyone who knew him today.


----------



## chellie (Aug 18, 2016)

Really shocked to log in and see this awful news. Condolences to his family from myself and Simon. RIP Rick.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 18, 2016)

Still numb from the news, top bloke and will be missed by all who knew him. RIP Rick


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 18, 2016)

A gentleman gone too soon, RIP Rick.


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 18, 2016)

I didn't know Rick personally but from reading his many posts on this forum he came across as a really nice guy. My condolences to his family.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 18, 2016)

RIP Rick. sad sad news.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 18, 2016)

A huge loss to the golfing community and the GM forum. 
RIP Rick.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 18, 2016)

Awful news.   

Had the pleasure of his company only once on the course when he visited lee park. A gentleman he was indeed and great golfer.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 18, 2016)

Echo what everyone has said really, really sad loss.  Had the pleasure (and it was a pleasure) of a round with him on the Trump trip, genuinely nice and friendly guy.


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 18, 2016)

OMG, can't believe this news. The man was a legend here, thoughts and prayers with his family.

A huge loss to everyone that knew him.

RIP Rick


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 18, 2016)

wow...only met Rick once at Mentmore, but enjoyed his posts on here.  Bit of a shock!


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 18, 2016)

Sincerest condolences to Ricks family , shocking news


----------



## DCB (Aug 18, 2016)

Played with Rick at Hillside on a GM meet in 2013. A true gentleman both on and off the course. Condolences to his family. RIP Rick.


----------



## philly169 (Aug 18, 2016)

Absolutely deviated by the news. He was a great guy who put his heart and soul in to his golf and his work for HFH.

Over the years I had got to know him more through forum meets, always welcoming and easy to get on with.

A great memory, as Mike said, was the Miracle at Medinah at PYB at Gainsborough. We were the last ones to leave the bar and walk back to our hotel and had a great laugh all through the night.

RIP Champ, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 18, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Doh (Aug 18, 2016)

Very shocked to hear this sad news.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 18, 2016)

RIP seemed like a really nice, geniuine guy from what I read on here.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 18, 2016)

Really upset by hearing about Rick this morning. 

He was kind enough to take me up to the Centurion a few times, and I've never known somebody so proud and passionate of their club. Also went to an England game with him and got to see him away from golf, still as bubbly and excitable as always grabbing Ian Dowie for a selfie! 

Seemed to give his life to help others, first in the military and then raising money for it when he'd come out. Just properly gutted.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 18, 2016)

I can only echo what everyone else has said. Top guy, golfer and friend. Can't say much more then that.

I remember one of the first times I meet him at a HDID forum meet in Cheshire. He'd left his waterproofs in his car at Milton Keynes. He talked the pro into lending him a pair of GG's for the first round.

He went to play a shot from a ditch, planted one leg in the ditch up to his knee. He then had to buy them after the round.

Just one of my treasured memories of Rick Garg :swing:


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			Utterly devastated to hear this news. To me Rick was the epitome of a passionate golfer and a wonderful guy to be around. Quite simply Rick was one of the greatest forumers ever to post here. I remember our night with a bunch of forumers watching the miracle at Medinah at Gainsborough, the Benross Be Our Tour Pro final and of course the H4H days. From everyone at GM our heartfelt condolences to Rick's family and friends. 
Rick Garg. GM Forum Legend. RIP
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful Mike , well said


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 18, 2016)

Meet Rick just the once but that memory will live with me for ever. We played together with Hobbit and Pokerjoke at Hillside last year and it was  without doubt  one of the best days of golf ever. Fantastic banter all the way round , and some great golf shots too .
RIP Rick a true gentleman


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 18, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I can only echo what everyone else has said. Top guy, golfer and friend. Can't say much more then that.

I remember one of the first times I meet him at a HDID forum meet in Cheshire. He'd left his waterproofs in his car at Milton Keynes. He talked the pro into lending him a pair of GG's for the first round.

He went to play a shot from a ditch, planted one leg in the ditch up to his knee. He then had to buy them after the round.

Just one of my treasured memories of Rick Garg :swing:
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant Story.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 18, 2016)

Sad news, always enjoyed his posts


----------



## ADB (Aug 18, 2016)

Awful news - sincere condolences to Rick's family


----------



## FaldosJumper (Aug 18, 2016)

Sad news... What he contributed to the forum and H4H will leave a big hole but the loss for his family will be a whole lot bigger. May he rest in peace!


----------



## Junior (Aug 18, 2016)

Like most i'm lost for words.  Times like these make you realise life is precious.  &#12288;

I can't profess to know him as well as some but I was fortunate to have played golf with him a few times and share a few beers.   To me he was a down to earth genuine guy and the life and soul of any golf day he played in.  He knew everyone by name and you could just see how much he loved being around golf........  He most certainly was one of the few guys in life who you would never hear a bad word spoke about. &#12288;

RIP Rick&#12288;


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 18, 2016)

No words to express my shock and sadness at reading this. Played with Rick at Gainsborough once, but even if I'd never met him I'd have felt he was a friend from "chat" on here. So, so sad. RIP Rick. xx


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 18, 2016)

So sad to hear this news.

I have been fortunate enough to share a few rounds and nights out with Rick, he really was a force of nature in the best possible way, a great bloke to be in company with on or off the course.

Devastating for his family, thoughts with them all.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 18, 2016)

don't know what to say that has not already been said. Sat at my desk feeling numb now, he was a true gent, with Richart did a huge amount of work raising tons of cash for H4H. How could you not Love rick? travelled the country enjoying his golf always with a beaming grin on his face. One of the nicest blokes i have ever had the fortune to meet. Never had the chance for a round with him though :-(

RIP Rick, you will be greatly missed by all, and best wishes to his family.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 18, 2016)

Terribly sad news.

He was one of those people who made you feel welcome, whether you were a close friend or meeting for the first time, a true gent.
The epitome of what a golfer should be.

Thoughts are with his family and friends


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 18, 2016)

I met and got to know Rick through the H4H events, a genuinely funny, warm and caring man, a gent among gents, passionate about everything in life, absolutely gutted to read the sad news. Our thoughts are with Jodie and Karen. 

Gan canny Rick, RIP marra


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 18, 2016)

Today is a very very sad day and my sincere condolences go to Ricks family.

I can honestly say that meeting Rick and playing golf with him was an absolute pleasure his passion for life and golf in particular was infectious.

Playing golf with Rick was just a joy and a privilege and I would happily play a 5 hour round with him and enjoy every minute.

His work with Rich every year for HFH was incredible and always got me digging deep because of the respect I have for them both.

Today it feels like I have lost a family member and although I don't drink much today I will be raising a big glass to an absolute top class friend and all round good bloke.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 18, 2016)

Sounds like a fine man. Only shared a few online conversations but he made me smile each and every time. Condolences to his family and all you lot who've clearly lost a valuable friend.


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 18, 2016)

I echo Speak-Chucker's thoughts completely. Perhaps we can do something at the H4H day in October? Name a competition or a prize in his memory, spirit and humour perhaps - best shot of the day/worse score of the day type of thing?


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2016)

Very sad news, I only met him once, at Hillside, he was certainly a passionate golfer, and its obvious from the posts on here that he was a lovely chap too. RIP RIck


----------



## irip (Aug 18, 2016)

Although i did not know Rick personally always read his posts with interest and his infectious nature and pure love of golf always shone through.

R.I.P


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 18, 2016)

This just can't be right, the world needed more Ricks, especially this one.

Naming a prize on the h4h day is the least we can do. I've donated a little to the h4h fund towards to charity and a little in memory of Rick.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Utterly devastating news.

Really don't know what to say that hasn't been said already.

A true gent and a brilliant mate.

The forum is missing a true legend.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2016)

Shocking news!

A great guy taken well before his time!


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 18, 2016)

This just isn't sinking in. I only met Rick a couple of times but he always had that old friend feeling, like you'd know each other for years. Swing on Rick RIP.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 18, 2016)

A very very sad time, there really is no justice in the world when one of life's good guys is taken so early.

My sincere condolences to his family and friends.

RIP Rick


----------



## Wayman (Aug 18, 2016)

Rip Rick 
Never met the bloke. But must of been a gent by people's comments. 
Thoughts are with his family


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 18, 2016)

This has been washing over me since I was told and I keep being pulled back to conversations we had and beers we shared for various different things. Every time I am pulled back to a situation we shared I visualize a huge, welcoming, warm smile. You will be greatly missed Rick. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2016)

Absolutely devastating news.
I only met him a couple of times ........................... and what a lovely bloke he was.
Thoughts and condolences to his family.
Gone, but *NEVER* forgotten.
RIP Rick .


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2016)

can't add anything to the words already expressed.

for me Rick was one of those rare people you meet on a forum that you felt you knew really well and could consider a friend despite having only met him once in person.   

thoughts go out to his family and also to those forumers who have lost a great friend.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Aug 18, 2016)

Awful news. All my sympathy to his family.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 18, 2016)

awful news 

RIP Rick.

thoughts go out to the family.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Went to a couple of HDID meets when Rick was there and he was definitely the life and soul of the evening banter. He used to love his loud golf outfits and I will always remember him for those. Some of them made John Daly's look tame.

RIP Rick, a golfing legend throughout this land.


----------



## RW1986 (Aug 18, 2016)

Played with Rick many a time up club. Enjoyed our banter and great friendship. One friendship that will live on with many up the club. The Centurion Whatsapp group has been flooded with messages this morning which just shows you what a lovely, top bloke he was.

helped arrange everything up at our golf club whether it be swindles or nights out. He's just one of life's good blokes and am happy to call him Mr. Centurion.

Loved it how he'd be so easily persuaded to join me for an afternoon round up the club whilst he was 'working'. 
Devastated that he also won't be at the opening of the clubhouse which he was extremely excited about.

RIP Mr. Centurion

Rick W


----------



## IanG (Aug 18, 2016)

What shock, terrible news. Sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## Twire (Aug 18, 2016)

Shocking news.

One of life's nice guys, taken away before his time.

Thoughts and condolences to his family and friends.

RIP Rick


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm stunned. Been sending him messages about coming down to play at Ipswich with Rich. It's already been said. Wonderful warm, funny and compassionate man. Will miss you Rick RIP


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 18, 2016)

I echo the comments of others.

A truly sad day for the Forum and Golf community as a whole.

An incredibly nice guy and will be sorely missed by everyone.

My thoughts and condolences are with his family at this tough time.
RIP Rick


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 18, 2016)

RIP Champ

Good guy taken far to soon.


----------



## brendy (Aug 18, 2016)

Awful news, Im not one for RIPs but thoughts go with the family at this time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 18, 2016)

Unbelievably sad news. Never met Rick in person but spoke a good few times through the power of the Internet. 
The work that he did with Richart on H4H year after year is a mark of the man. 
Thoughts go out to his family and also to the guys on here that were close to Rick.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 18, 2016)

Condolences to friends and loved ones.

I played with Rick just the once, earlier this year, and he left a lasting impression upon me as a really great guy. He was a true gent with a brilliant personality and a wonderful charisma. I have some particularly vivid golfing memories to treasure thanks to the pleasure of his company.


----------



## needmoreclub (Aug 18, 2016)

As everyone else has said, stunned to hear the terrible news, forum legend. No more can be said. Thoughts are with the family.


----------



## 3565 (Aug 18, 2016)

Very sad news. 

RIP


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 18, 2016)

Just terrible news.
RIP Rick


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 18, 2016)

Only played with him the once but that's enough to know what someone's like, sad news.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 18, 2016)

So so sad.
Thoughts are with his family and friends.... 

Maybe further down the line we can all do something in his honour.... Rename a trophy or another annual competition to raise some money....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm shocked by this, I had a phone call last week to tell me what had happened but I fully expected the guy to pull through. Never played with Rick but met him quite a few times at various meets and he can best be described as a fun guy. 

It would be fitting to have some sort of trophy to honour his H4H work and all round forum contribution.

Thoughts go out to his family and also to his many friends on here that were closer to him than I was.

RIP Rick


----------



## winty57 (Aug 18, 2016)

In shock at the sad news
RIP Rick G


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2016)

All I have are great memories of our nights out and our time on the course. He was the absolute best at both. His outlook on life was an example to us all. 
RIP mate, you'll be truly missed.


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 18, 2016)

Terrible news that filtered through last night. Gutted for the family, what a great guy who will be missed by many. 

Met Rick a few times over the past many years, mainly at Hdid meets. He sold my my Nike clubs about 6 years ago that I still use today!! 

He was a great guy and his loss is tragic.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 18, 2016)

Never met Rick but was due to at Camberley Heath in October, sadly that won't happen now. Despite that I feel as though I knew him pretty well as a golfer thanks to this forum.  Condolences to all his family and friends at this sad time. RIP Rick.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 18, 2016)

Such sad news, I had to read the post a few times before it sunk in. I'm glad to be able to say Ive played a round of golf with. RIP Rick.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 18, 2016)

I am devastated by the news. It has been a long few days since I played at the Centurion a week last Monday and asked the pro's where Rick was as i saw his car in the car-park and was told the news. After the emergency operation, I was praying and expecting a recovery. One of life's true gentlemen, a good friend to many will be sorely missed. RIP Rick


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 18, 2016)

not ever having met Rick i can see from all that has been posted that he was a special man and will be missed greatly by all that knew him .
 RIP Rick


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 18, 2016)

Only knew RickG from the forum.
Enjoyed his posts.
Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm shocked by this, I had a phone call last week to tell me what had happened but I fully expected the guy to pull through. Never played with Rick but met him quite a few times at various meets and he can best be described as a fun guy. 

It would be fitting to have some sort of trophy to honour his H4H work and all round forum contribution.

Thoughts go out to his family and also to his many friends on here that were closer to him than I was.

RIP Rick
		
Click to expand...

What many folk are thinking.....  I certainly will be making a further contribution to the H4H Fund, 'in lie of flowers' & memory of Rick & the work he, along with Rich, has done for this Event....... unless there is an alternative fund developed.
Also think there should be something annual as a Remembrance of a 'Top, Top guy'......  gone way too soon!


----------



## cookelad (Aug 18, 2016)

Feel like I've been punched in the stomach.

Had the absolute pleasure of Rick's company at Centurion and at West Hill for H4H last year and a nicer bloke you couldn't wish to meet - I don't think the smile ever left his face over either round!

Shocked to read this news, my thoughts are with his wife and daughter, we've lost one of life's truly good guys.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 18, 2016)

Can't add anything that hasn't already been said. 

Only met Rick once, during the Ping fitting day at the Centurion, but he came across as a top bloke always cracking jokes and telling stories. Think the length of this thread already shows the esteem he was held in by fellow forummers.

RIP Rick, you'll be missed by everyone who has had the good fortune to have crossed your path. Thoughts are with his family at this time.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 18, 2016)

Region3 said:



			A very very sad time, there really is no justice in the world when one of life's good guys is taken so early.

My sincere condolences to his family and friends.

RIP Rick
		
Click to expand...

I have read through this thread in shock like many before me. The words above struck a very true chord. No justice at all in the world when something like this happens to such a 'proper' bloke.

Thoughts with his family and friends.


----------



## Faldono1fan (Aug 18, 2016)

Have not posted on here for a while, but wanted to share how upset I was to hear the news of Rick's passing.

As others have said he was a great guy and although I never had the privilege of sharing a fairway with Rick I did chat to him on several occasions at various different meets and enjoyed his company immensely.

We have lost a very nice person far too early and my thoughts are with the family at this difficult time.

RIP Rick x


----------



## teegirl (Aug 18, 2016)

A kinder more careing guy you would struggle to find.  Thoughts are with his family.
RIP Rick you will be missed by many.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll be honest, the first time I met Rick I remember asking some of the NW lads "Do you think he's a genuine fella", the cynic that I am - they all said yes. Over the course of that H4H weekend and further times, he was to prove that he was a genuine fella, and much, much more. He was a true gentleman.

He had a natural enthusiasm for life and golf, and most of all something that very few people have - charisma. You knew that if he was at a meet, it wouldn't just be a game of golf, it would be a bet, banter, beers and burgers. I was lucky enough to have 3-4 games in his company and all were a pleasure. When I was first thinking of captains for the Trump trip, Rick was the first person I thought of for the southern lads. I knew that him coming would also bring another 10-12 people, as you couldn't help but get carried along in the whirlwind of enthusiasm that he brought with him.

In that first game, me and another guy didn't give him a free drop from what he was asking may have been a rabbit scrape - I said if the rabbit had a "club foot", and that foot was an 8 iron, then ok. He burst out laughing, took it in the right spirit and carried on, without any repercussions. 

I only found out about what happened on Sunday night on the course, and after hearing the terrible news last night, I was absolutely gutted. Rick (and Richart)are the type of fellas who in no small measure have united the forum from north to south, through the H4H meet, and the forum is a better place for it, and genuinely, is like a well spread out family. 

I'm sure he's asking St. Peter if Pearly gates get free relief, as we speak. 

Condolences to Rick's family, and close friends. Rest well, fella.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2016)

Last time I played with Rick was at Woburn earlier this year.
He didn't have the best of mornings but smiled all the way round, laughing and joking.
And I will never forget what he said to me when I made the scabbiest (and I do mean *THE* scabbiest) eagle at the par 5 2nd hole.
His face was a picture.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 18, 2016)

Sad news, and I too hope Rick will be remembered for years to come, for all he has done to raise funds for H4H


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll be honest, the first time I met Rick I remember asking some of the NW lads "Do you think he's a genuine fella", the cynic that I am - they all said yes. Over the course of that H4H weekend and further times, he was to prove that he was a genuine fella, and much, much more. He was a true gentleman.

He had a natural enthusiasm for life and golf, and most of all something that very few people have - charisma. You knew that if he was at a meet, it wouldn't just be a game of golf, it would be a bet, banter, beers and burgers. I was lucky enough to have 3-4 games in his company and all were a pleasure. When I was first thinking of captains for the Trump trip, Rick was the first person I thought of for the southern lads. I knew that him coming would also bring another 10-12 people, as you couldn't help but get carried along in the whirlwind of enthusiasm that he brought with him.

In that first game, me and another guy didn't give him a free drop from what he was asking may have been a rabbit scrape - I said if the rabbit had a "club foot", and that foot was an 8 iron, then ok. He burst out laughing, took it in the right spirit and carried on, without any repercussions. 

I only found out about what happened on Sunday night on the course, and after hearing the terrible news last night, I was absolutely gutted. Rick (and Richart)are the type of fellas who in no small measure have united the forum from north to south, through the H4H meet, and the forum is a better place for it, and genuinely, is like a well spread out family. 

I'm sure he's asking St. Peter if Pearly gates get free relief, as we speak. 

Condolences to Rick's family, and close friends. Rest well, fella.
		
Click to expand...


What a lovely post!


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 18, 2016)

Didn't know the guy and never met but always portrayed himself as a fantastic bloke through this forum.

I'm sure he'll be sorely missed by a lot of forumers.

Thoughts go to his family & friends.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2016)

Condolences to the family.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 18, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Didn't know the guy and never met but always portrayed himself as a fantastic bloke through this forum.

I'm sure he'll be sorely missed by a lot of forumers.

Thoughts go to his family & friends.
		
Click to expand...

This for me as well, RIP Rick.


----------



## TonyN (Aug 18, 2016)

Terribly sad news. 

I never met Rick, but it was obvious through here, what a genuinely nice chap he was. 

We kept an eyes on each others twitter and I enjoyed his updates (mainly the paige ones).

It's abundantly obvious how much he will be missed and in time, I'm sure a Rick Garg memorial trophey can be played annually to continue his good work for H4H. 

For those of you that had the pleasure of meeting him, cherish those memories dearly. And talk about him often!


----------



## vig (Aug 18, 2016)

Absolutely shocked!!

Condolences to his family

I played with Rick a few times and we used to joke that he was the poshest Yorkshire lad on the planet.

The fairways will certainly be a duller place without him and his colourful outfits.

RIP top bloke


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 18, 2016)

Very sad news

Rest in peace rick.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 18, 2016)

Apologies to the mods for my initial reaction and the obfuscated use of a inappropriate word but I just wrote down what I was thinking. I had the absolute pleasure of Rick's company at Carton House for the XPS-1 launch. A nicer guy you couldn't wish to meet. This really is a huge shock and a huge loss.

Once again RIP Rick, you will be sorely missed by everyone who had the pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 18, 2016)

Very Sad news, only knew the guy from the forum and the work he put in for HFH

RIP.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm absolutely shocked and saddened at this tragic news. Sincere thoughts go out to his wife,daughter, family and close friends.

I've met Rick a few times and remember vividly at one of my first forum meets at The Addington and was warmed to Rick as soon as I met him. He was as bright and colourful as his golf attire! 

It must have been a good 5 years ago that I bought a club off him, (a Benross Trimass 4 wood), it's
my go to club which I will treasure forever.
Also remember what a cool guy Rick was, one time at the Cooden meet he was cursing as he had forgotten his sunglasses - I lent him mine and really glad I did as they looked much better on him than me!

I will also never forget Rick and will also cherish the memories..................


----------



## Blundell (Aug 18, 2016)

Pieman told me the news earlier today and was shocked, very sad news


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sad, sad news. So many happy memories, but just not enough. Thoughts are with Jodie and Karen. Tough times.

Some times we take our friends for granted, assume they will always be there, and don't see them often enough.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 18, 2016)

Never met the man but always seemed a good guy on here and obviously well thought of on here.Always the good guys go too early.
hope his family are comforted by the respect and affection that R.G. was obviously held in.

Jimbo


----------



## PieMan (Aug 18, 2016)

Still struggling to come to terms with the news - just in complete and utter shock. Played with him and Murph about 6 weeks ago in our 'Birthday Challenge' match and he was his usual irrepressible self!

Devastated for Karen and Jodie - he spent a good while that day talking with pride over Jodie's academic achievements. Thoughts and prayers go out to them both.

RIP my friend - will never forget the fun times we had on and off the course. Will always raise a glass to you on 15th June.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 18, 2016)

So sad, always seemed a great guy.

RIP


----------



## Odvan (Aug 18, 2016)

Great post Pete.

Never played a round with Rick but had the absolute pleasure of 'one night in Aberbeenâ€™. 

All the posts before epitomise everything I felt upon meeting Rick, just a walking smile wanting the best for everyone with a huge passion for the game.

A true gent that will be sadly missed, but never, ever forgotten.

My condolences go out to his family. 

RIP Rick


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 18, 2016)

Christ, that was a shock reading that! Terrible news, RIP Rick and thoughts to the family x


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Great post Pete.

Never played a round with Rick but had the absolute pleasure of 'one night in Aberbeenâ€™. 

All the posts before epitomise everything I felt upon meeting Rick, just a walking smile wanting the best for everyone with a huge passion for the game.

A true gent that will be sadly missed, but never, ever forgotten.

My condolences go out to his family. 

RIP Rick
		
Click to expand...

Said to LiverpoolPhil on FB today, my Mrs met a few of you at Carnoustie but when I told her Rick had passed this morning she knew exactly who I meant despite the minimal time she was in his company. She was very shocked. That shows the impression he left on folk, a man absolute gem of a man.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2016)

Words just don't seem enough really, such sad News.
I had the pleasure of spending 18 holes with Rick on a couple of occasions and also at several meets. He always had time for everyone.  Witty, kind, charismatic.
He just loved life and he lived it with a smile on his face.

Thoughts are with his family at this sad time.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 18, 2016)

Absolutely gutting to hear of such tragic news.

One of the truest gentleman I have had the pleasure of meeting who will be sorely and deeply missed by anyone that has the pleasure of meeting him.

A sad day.

Rip it up the Rick, hopefully the golfing gods are with you now buddy.


----------



## Siren (Aug 18, 2016)

Speechless, great guy.

Thoughts are with his family at this time.

Tragic tragic news


----------



## Swinger (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow. Only just heard and not sure what to say. Thought Rick was the kind of guy to go on forever. Very sad times for a lot of people with all the good work Rick has done. My thoughts go out to his family. Godspeed.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll be honest, the first time I met Rick I remember asking some of the NW lads "Do you think he's a genuine fella", the cynic that I am - they all said yes. Over the course of that H4H weekend and further times, he was to prove that he was a genuine fella, and much, much more. He was a true gentleman.

He had a natural enthusiasm for life and golf, and most of all something that very few people have - charisma. You knew that if he was at a meet, it wouldn't just be a game of golf, it would be a bet, banter, beers and burgers. I was lucky enough to have 3-4 games in his company and all were a pleasure. When I was first thinking of captains for the Trump trip, Rick was the first person I thought of for the southern lads. I knew that him coming would also bring another 10-12 people, as you couldn't help but get carried along in the whirlwind of enthusiasm that he brought with him.

In that first game, me and another guy didn't give him a free drop from what he was asking may have been a rabbit scrape - I said if the rabbit had a "club foot", and that foot was an 8 iron, then ok. He burst out laughing, took it in the right spirit and carried on, without any repercussions. 

I only found out about what happened on Sunday night on the course, and after hearing the terrible news last night, I was absolutely gutted. Rick (and Richart)are the type of fellas who in no small measure have united the forum from north to south, through the H4H meet, and the forum is a better place for it, and genuinely, is like a well spread out family. 

I'm sure he's asking St. Peter if Pearly gates get free relief, as we speak. 

Condolences to Rick's family, and close friends. Rest well, fella.
		
Click to expand...

great words Peter


----------



## dufferman (Aug 19, 2016)

Shocking news. I met him once or twice, was a lovely, genuine fella as been said so many times here. Rest in Peace.


----------



## JCW (Aug 19, 2016)

Trying to take it in , Just found out this morning , He came to a golf trip I had arranged for the HDIDO forum at Formby Hall in 2009 , I played with him too that weekend and  We had dinner in a pub he stayed in on his way up as we travel back home after the weekend , Got some stories about him , made me laugh at times with the stuff he got up too , just very sad day as I was planning to get up and play his home course , but such is life , busy busy , RIP my friend , yours is a light that will shine on .............................EYG


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 19, 2016)

Shocked to find out this news. As others have said, Rick was a true gent and certainly made a lasting impression on me. 

Was fortunate enough to be paired with him a number of times over the years and every time I'm sure I've ended up in tears of laughter, when he's got himself into certain predicaments and receiving untold amounts of stick for it (usually from Smiffy or Paul ). Always so much pre-round faff as well. It's a wonder he ever made it to the 1st tee. 

His fashion choices were abhorrent, but he wouldn't have been Rick wearing anything else. 

My thoughts go out to Karen and Jodie (who he would always beam with pride over) and to those who knew him well.

RIP mate.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 19, 2016)

I am deeply saddened by this terrible and shocking news.

I had the absolute pleasure of playing with Rick a few times and will cherish the memories.

A very special person who would always make you feel welcome.

RIP mate.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 19, 2016)

Absolutely shocked to read this this morning. I never got to play with Rick but met him a few times at various meets. One of the most friendly and genuine people you could hope to meet.
Rest in peace.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 19, 2016)

Didn't see this until last night and having, yesterday, attended the funeral of one of my very closest and dearest friends I just couldn't find the right words.

Still can't really but I can only add to the wonderful tributes already paid to Rick.

Only a true gent could have commiserated with me when, at Mentmore last year, I twitched a putt on the final green. Rick knew that, as a result, he had beaten me on countback but rather than celebrate or gloat his first action was to put an arm round my shoulder and sincerely say "Hard luck mate, you played well."

I just hope that there is a Mid-Am Tour "up there" that you can play every day and that the greens are true.

God bless to a real golfing gent!


----------



## delc (Aug 19, 2016)

A bit of a shock, because he seemed to be a fit healthy bloke. Although we occasionally crossed swords (or should that be pens or keyboards) on this forum, I did play a few rounds with him and he was good company.  My condolences to his wife, family and friends. RIP Rick.


----------



## JCW (Aug 19, 2016)

Maybe Golf Monthly should arrange a golf day in his name each year and we all meet up and play for a Trophy in his name and raise money for charity at the same time , Just an idea and all playing should dress in colours galore as a mark of respect to him .....................Any funeral details yet ? ..................RIP RG


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 19, 2016)

So,  so sad to read this. 
Rick was one of the very few people from this forum I met in real life when he was kind enough to host me at Centurion. We had a great day despite my presence reducing his game to that of a Hacker. 
My sincere condolences to his wife and daughter


----------



## RW1986 (Aug 19, 2016)

I think think it would only be right if the first one was held up at the Centurion Club.
so I'd be happy to arrange a golf day with help from people from here and MikeH for a summer date next year...
I'd have to speak to the club of course but I'd hope some of the money paid would go towards Air Ambulance and also Harefield Hospital.

Rick W





JCW said:



			Maybe Golf Monthly should arrange a golf day in his name each year and we all meet up and play for a Trophy in his name and raise money for charity at the same time , Just an idea and all playing should dress in colours galore as a mark of respect to him .....................Any funeral details yet ? ..................RIP RG
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 19, 2016)

I think the charity day in his honour is a fantastic idea and one that he would be proud to have his name associated with


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 19, 2016)

We will definitely do something to honour Rick, What form it takes and whether it is part of or separate to the H4H day will be discussed later.  But not now.

May I ask that this thread is limited to tributes and memories of Rick.  I know Karen has read the thread and hope she gains some comfort from the posts.

Thank you


----------



## Three (Aug 19, 2016)

This thread speaks volumes about a guy that many of you obviously had massive regard for. 
Sorry to read the news.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh my goodness! what an absolute shock and such a huge loss. 

Everyone who met Rick was touched by him, initially because of the brightness of his clothing, then by his charisma, charm, energy and enthusiasm.

So many of us have spent time with him and will miss him greatly. He was such a friendly man, kind, supportive and so very generous (both financially and with his time) and he was a proper gentleman, so very proud of his wife and daughter that he'd mention them constantly.

I was lucky to stay at his house a couple of times, on one occasion we played 5 rounds over 3 days, one night he plugged in his electric guitar and we sang karaoke songs until 4am, then woke up at 6am and stood on the 1st tee at 7am... oh my God we played sooooo very badly!!

My thoughts obviously go out to his family but also to Richart and his wife who have lost a very, very close friend indeed.

I take my hat off to his commitment to Help for Heroes, I'm sure the forum will never forget him and he will be fondly remembered by many.

He had that kind of a life that many of us would have wanted. He certainly lived it to the fullest and has been taken from us far too soon. 

Rest in Peace RickG


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow ! This is terrible news. My condolences to Karen and Jodie. I have only known Rick through the forum and met him at meets and finally played with him at Woburn in the rain. He was a pleasure to play with. Great company and his hard work for others deserves great support in return. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Val (Aug 19, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We will definitely do something to honour Rick, What form it takes and whether it is part of or separate to the H4H day will be discussed later.  But not now.

May I ask that this thread is limited to tributes and memories of Rick.  I know Karen has read the thread and hope she gains some comfort from the posts.

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Bang on, talk of a golf day can continue when wounds of Ricks passing are beginning to heal. I'm sure we all would like to see something but agree this thread should be about tributes


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Oh my goodness! what an absolute shock and such a huge loss. 

Everyone who met Rick was touched by him, initially because of the brightness of his clothing, then by his charisma, charm, energy and enthusiasm.

So many of us have spent time with him and will miss him greatly. He was such a friendly man, kind, supportive and so very generous (both financially and with his time) and he was a proper gentleman, so very proud of his wife and daughter that he'd mention them constantly.

I was lucky to stay at his house a couple of times, on one occasion we played 5 rounds over 3 days, one night he plugged in his electric guitar and we sang karaoke songs until 4am, then woke up at 6am and stood on the 1st tee at 7am... oh my God we played sooooo very badly!!

My thoughts obviously go out to his family but also to Richart and his wife who have lost a very, very close friend indeed.

I take my hat off to his commitment to Help for Heroes, I'm sure the forum will never forget him and he will be fondly remembered by many.

He had that kind of a life that many of us would have wanted. He certainly lived it to the fullest and has been taken from us far too soon. 

Rest in Peace RickG









Click to expand...

Very well written James. I only knew when this thread went up and never actually had the privilege of playing with him, but everything you wrote is spot on. 

Last time I chatted to him he said that he hadn't forgotten that he had promised me a game at Centurion - my big regret is not missing out on the course because I'd have played the worst goat track in the world if it had been with Ri, but I do so wish he was still here to enjoy his company on the course


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Aug 19, 2016)

Saddened to hear of the news. A lovely man with a great nature, he will be sorely missed. 
Sending love and strength to Karen and Jodie. Rick did great things for H4H and a golf meet with him being there you always knew was going to be fun and it most certainly was. 
Im pretty stunned and it's taken me nearly 3 days to be able to compose a message of any structure. 
Gone but never forgotten. 
Love always buddy x


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2016)

I was too shocked to say anything worth saying when I first opened this thread but have since had time to read so many moving posts and also reflect on the various occasions that I met Rick.

Without fail he met you with his big welcoming grin that instantly put you at ease and even if it was only your first or second time of meeting you felt you'd known him for years. 
I think that the first and last times I met him paint a good picture of his character.

The first was in the Golf Magic vs Golf Monthly match at Forest Pines, yes I was on the dark side back then. I had the pleasure of playing against Rick on day 1. The match was played in great competitive spirit but at the same time with great camaraderie. I had two putts for the match on the 18th green from about 15 feet but got too aggressive with the first and so three stabbed for the half, Rick took delight in reminding me of this, not in a nasty way but a way that brought a smile to my face. Rick's personality was one of the major reasons I left Golf Magic and joined Golf Monthly.

The last time was at the recent Seniors Open at Sherwood Forest. I was playing in a different group but on the green near the clubhouse I saw Rick and 2blue behind the green waiting for me to hole out. Rick, with his usual big smile, was genuinely interested not just in how I was playing but in how I was.

He always put a positive spin on things and cheered up any meet he was at.
Even though the times I met him were few and fleeting in the grand scheme of things, I feel that I've lost a very good friend who has left a lasting impression and many good memories that will stay with me.

The loss to Karen and Jodie must be unimaginable and my sincere condolences go out to you both.


----------



## paddyc (Aug 19, 2016)

OMG Just seen this. Shocking and Terrible news.Met Rick a few times and always a top bloke. Great forum stalwart and great work for H4H. RIP mate.


----------



## sev112 (Aug 19, 2016)

Ah crap, what horrendous news, added to similar news I was given at lunchtime about someone else I have worked with

But this has really shocked me

What a lovely guy,who was so friendly, welcoming, inclusive and great fun

I remember playing with him at Woburn when he went up the left on the split fairway par 5 and then hit his second onto the green - he was sooooooo happy.  As he was on the various other various events and days we played.

Wonderful guy. Terrible loss
RIP
Very deepest sympathies to the family


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2016)

Looking back on my photo's & videos I've had the pleasure of playing with Rick on no less than 12 occasions, 6 of them at his beloved Centurion Club of which he was so proud of being a member of.  

We shared quite a few courses together that at least 1 of us had not played before; like a trip to Wallasey where he filmed me hacking out from behind a grass bank and I fell backwards down the hill after my follow through, The Hotchkin with GB72 and his brother, my first meet at Cooden in 2013 in terrible weather but I've been back ever since, The PGA where we were both fitted out along with Fundy with new SLDR drivers with James Somerside and Taylormade, and then only a few weeks ago in my Invitation Day here at Coventry where he was my guest for the day, then add into that all the meets whether there was just a couple of fourballs or on masse like the Help for Heroes Days, King of Kings etc and Rick was never far away, especially if we were at these meets the night before and there was a drink and a curry to be had.

It was Rick who told me about the GM Forum through our chats on HDID when I first started this crazy game in the summer of 2011 and he was instrumental and encouraged me to attend my first ever meet at the H4H Day at Blackmoor in 2012 even though I was very apprehensive being such a new learner of the game and had only been on the forum a couple of months, but he assured me I wouldn't come last, and I didn't!

For me personally Rick was inspirational, not only as a golfer who lived the dream playing golf around the country at every opportunity in a great spirit, but he was without doubt, to me, inspirational as a person.   

As a fostered/adopted only child he was the brother I'd have always wanted, whether he would have wanted me would be another story :rofl: but, I feel I have lost much more than someone _just off the forum_ who I shared some golf courses with, if the forum is indeed a family, then we've just lost our father.  

Thanks for the memories buddy....













































































































[video=youtube_share;GIC5OIusiso]https://youtu.be/GIC5OIusiso[/video]






.Can't get rid of these attached thumbnails below?


----------



## Robobum (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Nashy (Aug 20, 2016)

I have just had a text off Cookelad telling me of the very sad news.

I only met Rick the once at Woodhall Spa, but I instantly knew who Cookie was talking about. A very friendly bloke who was full of joy and seemed to lift the whole group into a smile.

My thoughts go out to his family at this very sad time.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Looking back on my photo's & videos I've had the pleasure of playing with Rick on no less than 12 occasions, 6 of them at his beloved Centurion Club of which he was so proud of being a member of.  

We shared quite a few courses together that at least 1 of us had not played before; like a trip to Wallasey where he filmed me hacking out from behind a grass bank and I fell backwards down the hill after my follow through, The Hotchkin with GB72 and his brother, my first meet at Cooden in 2013 in terrible weather but I've been back ever since, The PGA where we were both fitted out along with Fundy with new SLDR drivers with James Somerside and Taylormade, and then only a few weeks ago in my Invitation Day here at Coventry where he was my guest for the day, then add into that all the meets whether there was just a couple of fourballs or on masse like the Help for Heroes Days, King of Kings etc and Rick was never far away, especially if we were at these meets the night before and there was a drink and a curry to be had.

It was Rick who told me about the GM Forum through our chats on HDID when I first started this crazy game in the summer of 2011 and he was instrumental and encouraged me to attend my first ever meet at the H4H Day at Blackmoor in 2012 even though I was very apprehensive being such a new learner of the game and had only been on the forum a couple of months, but he assured me I wouldn't come last, and I didn't!

For me personally Rick was inspirational, not only as a golfer who lived the dream playing golf around the country at every opportunity in a great spirit, but he was without doubt, to me, inspirational as a person.   

As a fostered/adopted only child he was the brother I'd have always wanted, whether he would have wanted me would be another story :rofl: but, I feel I have lost much more than someone _just off the forum_ who I shared some golf courses with, if the forum is indeed a family, then we've just lost our father.  

Thanks for the memories buddy....

View attachment 20545


View attachment 20547


View attachment 20548


View attachment 20549


View attachment 20551


View attachment 20552


View attachment 20553


View attachment 20554


View attachment 20555


View attachment 20556


View attachment 20557


View attachment 20558


View attachment 20559


View attachment 20560


View attachment 20561


View attachment 20562


View attachment 20563


View attachment 20564


View attachment 20565


View attachment 20566


View attachment 20567


View attachment 20568


View attachment 20569


View attachment 20570


View attachment 20571


View attachment 20572


View attachment 20573


View attachment 20576


View attachment 20577


View attachment 20578


View attachment 20579


View attachment 20570


View attachment 20581


View attachment 20582


View attachment 20583


View attachment 20546


[video=youtube_share;GIC5OIusiso]https://youtu.be/GIC5OIusiso[/video]

View attachment 20550




.Can't get rid of these attached thumbnails below?
		
Click to expand...

Great memories mate.

Love the way he played the game always with a broad grin.

Gone yes forgotten never.


----------



## DRW (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh how sad, rest in peace.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 20, 2016)

I spent most of last night remembering the great times I had with Rick. 

Without doubt, my favourite was our 2 days at Gainsborough for the Ping play your best competition. Spending all day watching the "Miracle at Medinah" with a great bunch of forumers whilst drinking the bar dry, heading back to our B&B at about 3am knowing that we were teeing off from 8am. We managed to play the round the next morning, and when I got back to the Clubhouse he was waiting for us and asked how I'd played. "I would have won if I hadn't taken a bloody 7 on the Par 3 17th I replied". He just looked at me for a second, gave me a big hug and said "I took an 8 on that hole" and we both burst out laughing. 

He had the great talent of making any situation seem more positive. I don't remember ever seeing him without a smile on his face. I'll never forget that smile and laugh.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I spent most of last night remembering the great times I had with Rick. 

Without doubt, my favourite was our 2 days at Gainsborough for the Ping play your best competition. Spending all day watching the "Miracle at Medinah" with a great bunch of forumers whilst drinking the bar dry, heading back to our B&B at about 3am knowing that we were teeing off from 8am. We managed to play the round the next morning, and when I got back to the Clubhouse he was waiting for us and asked how I'd played. "I would have won if I hadn't taken a bloody 7 on the Par 3 17th I replied". He just looked at me for a second, gave me a big hug and said "I took an 8 on that hole" and we both burst out laughing. 

He had the great talent of making any situation seem more positive. I don't remember ever seeing him without a smile on his face. I'll never forget that smile and laugh.
		
Click to expand...


I vividly remember your "bouncing Bomb " shots on that hole and Ricks reaction at the end. What a day, what memories, what a man, what a loss .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Looking back on my photo's & videos I've had the pleasure of playing with Rick on no less than 12 occasions, 6 of them at his beloved Centurion Club of which he was so proud of being a member of.  

We shared quite a few courses together that at least 1 of us had not played before; like a trip to Wallasey where he filmed me hacking out from behind a grass bank and I fell backwards down the hill after my follow through, The Hotchkin with GB72 and his brother, my first meet at Cooden in 2013 in terrible weather but I've been back ever since, The PGA where we were both fitted out along with Fundy with new SLDR drivers with James Somerside and Taylormade, and then only a few weeks ago in my Invitation Day here at Coventry where he was my guest for the day, then add into that all the meets whether there was just a couple of fourballs or on masse like the Help for Heroes Days, King of Kings etc and Rick was never far away, especially if we were at these meets the night before and there was a drink and a curry to be had.

It was Rick who told me about the GM Forum through our chats on HDID when I first started this crazy game in the summer of 2011 and he was instrumental and encouraged me to attend my first ever meet at the H4H Day at Blackmoor in 2012 even though I was very apprehensive being such a new learner of the game and had only been on the forum a couple of months, but he assured me I wouldn't come last, and I didn't!

For me personally Rick was inspirational, not only as a golfer who lived the dream playing golf around the country at every opportunity in a great spirit, but he was without doubt, to me, inspirational as a person.   

As a fostered/adopted only child he was the brother I'd have always wanted, whether he would have wanted me would be another story :rofl: but, I feel I have lost much more than someone _just off the forum_ who I shared some golf courses with, if the forum is indeed a family, then we've just lost our father.  

Thanks for the memories buddy....

View attachment 20545


View attachment 20547


View attachment 20548


View attachment 20549


View attachment 20551


View attachment 20552


View attachment 20553


View attachment 20554


View attachment 20555


View attachment 20556


View attachment 20557


View attachment 20558


View attachment 20559


View attachment 20560


View attachment 20561


View attachment 20562


View attachment 20563


View attachment 20564


View attachment 20565


View attachment 20566


View attachment 20567


View attachment 20568


View attachment 20569


View attachment 20570


View attachment 20571


View attachment 20572


View attachment 20573


View attachment 20576


View attachment 20577


View attachment 20578


View attachment 20579


View attachment 20570


View attachment 20581


View attachment 20582


View attachment 20583


View attachment 20546


[video=youtube_share;GIC5OIusiso]https://youtu.be/GIC5OIusiso[/video]

View attachment 20550




.Can't get rid of these attached thumbnails below?
		
Click to expand...

Lovely words, Robin, I'm sure he would have been proud to call you a mate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2016)

Life can be so very, very cruel sometimes - my condolences and prayers go to Rick's family and to those many on here who knew and valued Rick as a good and dear friend.  You will it is clear keep his memory alive in meets and conversations,  and though the sadness will pain sorely at the moment  I am sure you will eventually be able to smile and laugh at your fond recollections. RIP Rick,  God Bless,


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 20, 2016)

I have been totally unable to find an appropriate ruling for this situation in the Rules of Golf - It's not fair, it's not just and there is no concept of equity in this.
The last week has been a maelstrom of emotion for me; and I've only had, but really appreciated, a light touch relationship with Rick over the last 8 years.
My thoughts are with his close family and associates now and in the future.


----------



## Junior (Aug 20, 2016)

Robobum said:



View attachment 20584

Click to expand...

Good times.  That was my 2nd forum day and first outside the NW.  I chomped it round good and proper but had a right laugh with the three of you.  Top blokes who play the game the right way.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 20, 2016)

2 pics i found with Rick on, 1 being the day we visited the tin hut to see the guys who Help4Heroes depend on... the other was the curry night... that was fun... Rick will be missed, but remembered...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 20, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			2 pics i found with Rick on, 1 being the day we visited the tin hut to see the guys who Help4Heroes depend on... the other was the curry night... that was fun... Rick will be missed, but remembered...
View attachment 20586
View attachment 20587

Click to expand...

Ha Rick sorting out a bib for StuC , that was a night and a half


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2016)

Still not sure what's going on here.


Maybe StuC knows..


----------



## Piece (Aug 20, 2016)

Extremely sad news. Didn't know him but it is clear from his posts and H4H work that he was a very popular and well respected man. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2016)

Imurg said:



View attachment 20588

Still not sure what's going on here.


Maybe StuC knows..
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it was humble pie, but Stuey doesnt know what humble is.

Pie expert though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 21, 2016)

I know we have bust ups on this forum but reading all these comments really does bring home to me what a tight knit community we are, long may it continue  :thup:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 21, 2016)

Never met the bloke and my only interaction with him was him ribbing my complete inability to hit a long iron (from looking at my Game golf profile):rofl:

A bloody shame to die so young is all i can say. Seemed a decent bloke from reading his posts

I must also say Fish, that the last photo of the lone trolley looks very poignant indeed. 

RIP


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I know we have bust ups on this forum but reading all these comments really does bring home to me what a tight knit community we are, long may it continue  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed like a family , 
snap , bite, argue ,laugh, slag , encourage , celebrate together ,  but there for each other when thing go wrong 


ok most of the stuff is just cyber emotion , but this is real , Family never forget their own , nor will we forget Rick ,


 Commiserations to his close friends on here & once again to his family .. 


R.I.P


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 22, 2016)

RIP Rick. I remember that night in 2009 on HDID when I talked you into attending  the Formby Hall trip. Met a few more times since and always a pleasure. Condolences to Karen and Jodie x


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 22, 2016)

I have just noticed this thread and although I never met Rick I was certainly aware of his presence on here.

Very sad news and my condolences to his family and his friends on the forum.


----------



## drewster (Aug 23, 2016)

I never met Rick as our paths didn't actually cross on course but had been conversing with him on golf forums for a long time. I often used to DM him to get his advice on gear as like him i tended to change all the time and he was never slow in replying about what he was looking at and what to recommend to a hacker like me.  He was also an advocate of the TR47s for which i knew he got a lot of stick for !!!  Incredibly sad new news to hear of his departure but he undoubtedly left his mark on the world and with many of us on here and beyond. RIP Rick Garg.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 23, 2016)

Some absolutely stellar tributes on here Gents a testament to the positive effect he had on so many.

Rick hasn't been far from my thoughts since I heard the news late last week...Keep getting reminded of his infectious smile and laugh. Just an all around top bloke.

Just as a side note - can someone PM me if they've heard from Richart? I just want to make sure he's doing OK..I've messaged him, but I presume he's taking some time away from the forum, which is understandable...

I lost his home phone number and I'd call his mobile, but as we all know, no amount of friendship with Rick "I own every gadget" Garg would persuade him to join us in the 21st century! 

Thanks!


----------



## paulw4701 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sad news i only met. Rick once at westhill h4h day and he made me very welcome my condolences to his family and his friends


----------



## vkurup (Aug 23, 2016)

Condolences to the family... He will be remembered on this forum and in prayers..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2016)

Had our swindle away day today and we played at Aldwickbury Park 

Checked out the winners boards and found this name 




The past two weeks has shown me a lot of faith in regards the forum community and how we all come together

It shows what sort of amazing person Rick was when you read everything that is said about him 

I remember I was pretty nervous before my first meet at the Berkshire a couple years back so I was going to pull out but I spoke to Rick and he told me that everyone that was going was a down to earth person who would make me feel welcome and there was none more so than Rick himself 

After the Berkshire Rick invited me to play at his place and it was a joy to play with someone so caring about his golf course and yet so competitive but within the right spirit. Whilst playing that round we found out how much we had in common - mainly RAF and Hockey and we both knew the same people. Over the next couple of years I was lucky to play with Rick a number of times and also shared some good times he night before. The trip to Liverpool was a great time - the hotel with Rick trying to squeeze onto the tiniest zip bed then the next day playing Royal Liverpool. It was only two weeks ago that we had our latest trip to Woodhall Spa - and again it was exactly how I would expect - great company , great competition and banter , curry and beers. We were already looking to plan the next little trip 

The world is a poorer place without Rick - right now I expect he is having a competitive game behind those gates and making someone putt out for a win 

Rick will always be missed and I'm very glad that I have so many happy memories to remember him by


----------



## matt71 (Aug 23, 2016)

really sad loss and my thoughts are with his family and friends. it is Good to read on here all the good memories you had of Rick and he sounds a superb guy.

 I may be speaking out of turn and sorry if this cant be done but would the mag not be able to say a few lines or maybe an article highlighting all his done for the golfing world, charity events and also what he has contributed towards the forum?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 23, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had our swindle away day today and we played at Aldwickbury Park 

Checked out the winners boards and found this name 

View attachment 20597


The past two weeks has shown me a lot of faith in regards the forum community and how we all come together

It shows what sort of amazing person Rick was when you read everything that is said about him 

I remember I was pretty nervous before my first meet at the Berkshire a couple years back so I was going to pull out but I spoke to Rick and he told me that everyone that was going was a down to earth person who would make me feel welcome and there was none more so than Rick himself 

After the Berkshire Rick invited me to play at his place and it was a joy to play with someone so caring about his golf course and yet so competitive but within the right spirit. Whilst playing that round we found out how much we had in common - mainly RAF and Hockey and we both knew the same people. Over the next couple of years I was lucky to play with Rick a number of times and also shared some good times he night before. The trip to Liverpool was a great time - the hotel with Rick trying to squeeze onto the tiniest zip bed then the next day playing Royal Liverpool. It was only two weeks ago that we had our latest trip to Woodhall Spa - and again it was exactly how I would expect - great company , great competition and banter , curry and beers. We were already looking to plan the next little trip 

The world is a poorer place without Rick - *right now I expect he is having a competitive game behind those gates and making someone putt out for a win *

Rick will always be missed and I'm very glad that I have so many happy memories to remember him by
		
Click to expand...

Aye, probably making them putt out from less than a foot, the git!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm sure like most on here, I wont be at the funeral.

However, would like to know when it is, and will be thinking of Rick in prayers and thoughts at the time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure like most on here, I wont be at the funeral.

However, would like to know when it is, and will be thinking of Rick in prayers and thoughts at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed mate, something I would want to do as well.


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure like most on here, I wont be at the funeral.

However, would like to know when it is, and will be thinking of Rick in prayers and thoughts at the time.
		
Click to expand...

September 5th, 2.40pm


----------



## peterlav (Aug 24, 2016)

Have only just read this awful news

Had the pleasure of spending time in Rick's company on a couple of occasions, a nicer, more genuine gentleman you could not wish to meet

Thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends

RIP Rick


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2016)

fundy said:



			September 5th, 2.40pm
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fundy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 24, 2016)

Karen has posted Rick's funeral details

"Please find below the funeral arrangements for Rick Garg

Date: 5th September 2016
Time:  14.40 in the North Chapel
Service (Celebration of Life): West Herts Crematorium, High Elms Lane, Watford WD25 0JS

And afterwards at:

Centurion Club
Hemel Hempstead Rd,
Hemel Hempstead,
St Albans,
Hertfordshire
HP3 8LA 

If you wish to send flowers, please send direct by 10am to:

The co-operative funeralcare
251 Lower High Street
Watford
Herts
WD17 2HN
Tel: 01923 223995 (Alison)

Or alternatively if you prefer to make a donation on the day to Harefield Hospital / Air Ambulance Service, there will be donation boxes after the service.

We would like to get a rough idea of numbers, if you are going to attend, please email karengarg@aol.co.uk, thank you."


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 24, 2016)

Absolutely gutted I wont be able to pay my respects due to the fact I will be on holiday as I have already mentioned to a fellow forummer I was going to go thinking it would be earlier.

I will pay my respects at the time stated wherever I am.

Give the guy a great send off as I'm sure you will my thoughts will be with you at such a sad time.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 24, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Absolutely gutted I wont be able to pay my respects due to the fact I will be on holiday as I have already mentioned to a fellow forummer I was going to go thinking it would be earlier.

I will pay my respects at the time stated wherever I am.

Give the guy a great send off as I'm sure you will my thoughts will be with you at such a sad time.
		
Click to expand...

Like Tony, I won't be able to make it and am absolutely gutted. I'll pay my respects on the day and raise a glass to him on the 5th.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Like Tony, I won't be able to make it and am absolutely gutted. I'll pay my respects on the day and raise a glass to him on the 5th.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. I'll be in Spain. And I'll raise a large glass to a big man.

BTW, Huddersfield are top of the Championship. Wish you were here to see it...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2016)

Won't make be able to make it but will find a quiet spot at 2.40 to have a quiet thought about the man


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 25, 2016)

I will be there to say goodbye to a good mate and put a smile to a sad few weeks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			I will be there to say goodbye to a good mate and put a smile to a sad few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Raise a glass on behalf of us all!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 25, 2016)

There is now a separate thread for the funeral arrangements
ive made it a "Sticky" at the top of The Lounge


----------



## Sats (Aug 26, 2016)

Didn't know him but from all the kind words spoken about him it's a sad loss to his family, friends and the forum. RIP.


----------



## Sybez (Aug 27, 2016)

Having met Rick at the Charley Hull day at Centurion seeing this news was a shock! What an open and friendly gent to ever come say hi to someone sat on their own in the clubhouse and strike up a conversation. My thoughts are with his family at this tough time.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 27, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			I will be there to say goodbye to a good mate and put a smile to a sad few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Am unavoidably committed but know we can rely on you to give him a good send-off...  thoughts will be with you on that day


----------



## Val (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm out today with a number of military veterans and will raise a glass for Rick today. I can't make the journey on Monday but he'll be my thoughts.

RIP Rick


----------



## Snelly (Aug 29, 2016)

I am shocked and saddened to read this tragic news.  

Rick was a lovely guy with a wonderful, positive outlook on life.  I always looked forward to being in his company and I cannot believe I won't see him again. Every golfing memory I have with Rick is a good one - a fantastic man.

So sad.  

Sincere and heartfelt condolences to his family and closest friends.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2016)

For anyone not able to make the funeral a Just Giving Page has been set up for people to make a donation if they wish 

Donations will be going to Harefield Hospital and Air Ambulance 

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/DARREN-HICKIN1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For anyone not able to make the funeral a Just Giving Page has been set up for people to make a donation if they wish 

Donations will be going to Harefield Hospital and Air Ambulance 

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/DARREN-HICKIN1

Click to expand...

Cheers Phil, much appreciatted.


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			I will be there to say goodbye to a good mate and put a smile to a sad few weeks
		
Click to expand...

 I will see you there Paul.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 1, 2016)

Ill be there too, 
Sad day


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yep, see you there.


----------



## bozza (Sep 2, 2016)

Haven't been on the forum for some time and never actually met Rick but from the posts he made on here, the golf days he organised, invites to play his course and the way his friends on here have spoke out about him it seems we've lost a good'un. 

RIP.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 3, 2016)

The thing i fondly remember about Rick apart from the standard piss taking was that he was always interested in everyone except himself He would always ask how you were or how you played or introduce himself and take a genuine interest, not self centred or arrogant and no ego.
Give him a good send for those who are going to his funeral.


----------



## RW1986 (Sep 3, 2016)

We all raised a glass for Rick last night at the opening of the clubhouse. Such a shame he wasn't there. 

RIP mate x


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 5, 2016)

Terribly sad news. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 5, 2016)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Rick, but he sounds like a truly stand up guy. Just awful, awful news.

As others have said, my thoughts go out to all of Rick's family, friends and loved ones. 

RIP brother.


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 5, 2016)

Only just seen this as I have been away for a short time, from the forum and golf, I'm gutted to hear this and the few interactions I had with Rick he seemed like a top bloke. 

Thoughts and wishes to his family. RIP pal


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sad, sad news.

first visit to the site in quite a while, shocked to hear of Rick's sudden passing.

Always enjoyed his posts and was always rooting for him to do well in the competitions he played nationally and kept us updated on.

RIP Rick


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 7, 2016)

My first time on the forum in nearly 2 years and now deeply saddened that this is the first post that I see!  Only met Rick a few times but even then he had a wonderful ability to make you feel like a friend immediately. A thoroughly nice, kind and generous man.


----------

